# New Format



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the new layout of the website. I liked the old school desktop version myself. Oh well times change.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

It's actually slick once you learn out to navigate it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It’s definitely going to take some getting used to from an Admin perspective so please be patient with us as we learn all the backend stuff.

Thanks to everyone for helping keep the forum clean of spam and other junk. There are only three of us helping run the forum now so your added eyes are generally appreciated.

Anyone wanna be a mod? The pay sucks and people yell at you for stuff... well the pay is zero actually lol


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ahhhhh my diesel forum did this and i never go back on it


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It is the same as Archery Talk now. It will work....


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Was there a reason for the change in forum software? Asthetically, this sucks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't like the white background you can change it to a dark background with white lettering. 

In the upper right hand corner there are three dots. Click on this and then select dark mode at the bottom of the box.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> If you don't like the white background you can change it to a dark background with white lettering.
> 
> In the upper right hand corner there are three dots. Click on this and then select dark mode at the bottom of the box.


That helps. Thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Lone_Hunter said:


> That helps. Thanks.


I'm on a couple other forums that has this same format and I can not see why they don't make the dark mode as the default. Very few like the light mode.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Trying to adjust to it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I opened it up yesterday and the first thing that popped into my mind was "WTF; over?" My signature block was toast and none of the formatting I used in the past was present. I fixed my signature block, but there is no way I'll ever fix the loss of formatting. Other than that, I'm not bothered by the change. I'll just have to learn how to post using the formatting I like to use. Can you add 'Comic Sans MS' to the font choices? Can you add 'Maroon' (128, 0, 0; or #800000) to the color choices? 😁


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

dubob said:


> I opened it up yesterday and the first thing that popped into my mind was "WTF; over?" My signature block was toast and none of the formatting I used in the past was present. I fixed my signature block, but there is no way I'll ever fix the loss of formatting. Other than that, I'm not bothered by the change. I'll just have to learn how to post using the formatting I like to use. Can you add 'Comic Sans MS' to the font choices? Can you add 'Maroon' (128, 0, 0; or #800000) to the color choices? 😁


That's quite easy to read if you know how.........I do agree that the choice of colors suck and if you are using dark mode they suck even more.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> . . . . . .if you are using dark mode they suck even more.


Yep!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks different and will take some getting used to, but overall I like it. I was fiddling with the picture posting options and I think that is going to be way better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark mode really does make Bob’s posts hard to read.
Bob, maybe you could change to yellow for those of us in dark mode so it drives everyone nuts that use light mode?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob and Pollo are the only two I remember that like to change the font colors for posts and some could be hard to read before.

That said the dark mode makes all the difference in appearance.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If the poster has a color that is hard to read just highlight the post like you were going to copy it, then you can read it no matter what color he has chosen.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A day into it and its getting better. It does upload much faster than the old desktop.

I'm glad Bob can still post in red. I can only handle so much change lol


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Bob, maybe you could change to yellow for those of us in dark mode so it drives everyone nuts that use light mode?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Critter said:


> If you don't like the white background you can change it to a dark background with white lettering.
> 
> In the upper right hand corner there are three dots. Click on this and then select dark mode at the bottom of the box.


That is way better! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

So maybe someone has spent more time on this than I have. When I noticed the change in format, I didn't give it much look. There used to be a dedicated thread to archery, black powder, other kinds of animals, out of Utah thread, etc... Are these all in the "Big Game" thread now? I didn't see any subtopics in the Big Game thread.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Click on the lines in the upper right corner


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

middlefork said:


> View attachment 147905
> 
> 
> Click on the lines in the upper right corner


Cool! Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

At my age change is annoying. 

Although I like the ease of adding photos and videos.

I'm hoping we'll have fewer scammers and a safer site.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI from the owners:
...................................................................................................................
*Over the past year or two, there have been updates to the environment that have introduced challenges in usability and performance. Efforts to improve the technology, user interface and site performance has revealed weaknesses in the platform and outdated software this site uses. This has made it increasingly difficult and frustrating to support and upgrade to more modern reliable standards that users deserve. Our advertising experience and certain ad partners have further degraded the functionality of the site. This is not the experience we want for you or the community.

Members want a fast site that performs well across all devices, to be able to find relevant and interesting content, and easily share through text, images, video, and messaging on a secure platform. Our goal is to provide this ultimate user experience to all members.

We will be implementing a new platform to better meet the needs of this community and allow us to provide support more efficiently. Our focus is to create a sustainable platform that performs well and loads faster on all devices while offering seamless ways to search and connect. Technology is constantly innovating - by creating an environment that we control we can maintain the site with more frequent improvements and maintenance updates.*
.......................................................................................................................................... 

👍The new site software takes some adjustment to get use to but I think it's going to work out fine, be faster and simpler to use especially on a cell phone. Hang in there everyone.


----------

